# [SOLVED] Crysis - No Main Menu ***?



## carn3rd (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys I've acquired a copy of crysis through ebay. Its the thai version, which included a disc with an English .pak file to transfer into he main directory. So I start the game for the first time. here's how my main menu looks:









Here's what the console says:










Anybody knows whats up here?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Crysis - No Main Menu ***?*

Your missing a file(s) for the Menu, try reinstalling and make sure you *add* the English.pak and not override or replace any other language pak. It goes in 
C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Game\Localized
The game will automatically detect your language by looking at the settings in XP.
Also there should be 2 files English.pak and English.lng both go in the same directory.


----------



## carn3rd (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Crysis - No Main Menu ***?*

thanks for the input but thats not what the problem was. There is a default.lng file in the same folder. You have to open it up and change the language to english. After that, its all gravy.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is an illegal copy of Crysis.


----------



## carn3rd (Dec 27, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> This is an illegal copy of Crysis.


looks pretty legal to me, heres some pics of the box it came in:


----------

